# Alum Sunday Pot Tourn.



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Now till we cant use the ramp due to freeze up 7:30am -2:30pm $20.00 per boat $5.00 BB the fall bite is just gettin started water temps still in the upper 50's come join us


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

How did yall do out there sunday?


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

From memory..... Some fog, COOL air in the morning, 5 boats, 7 or 8+lbs Todd and Partner {1st} 6+ for 2nd, Brian and Partner, BB was 3.6 Todd
Everybody else had 1 or 2 and didn't weigh in.
Muskies were on, Bill and myself had 2, mine around 40" Bill's about 36" Think each boat had a muskie or 2 for the day. White Bass were also hittin like crazy.
These should get better as they continue, should be a highly fishable day Sunday. Starts at 7:30 and goes till 2:30 unless they change it up.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Any reports on Sunday's tournament?


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Weather created a great turnout - 15 boats or so.

Tom and I took first with 5 fish (all largies), 11 pounds even.
2nd was 5 fish (largemouth), 9.4 pounds
3rd was Todd T. and Howard G., 5 fish (largemouth), 6 pound range

Big bass was a 4.0 smallmouth

Water temps still in the mid-50s, lake has dropped more and the lower end has cleared up. 

The best is definitely yet to come!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job Brian!


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

thanks BC I did not talk to Todd after so I was unsure of the final results


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Mike.

We need to hit Hargus soon!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

BrianC said:


> Weather created a great turnout - 15 boats or so.
> 
> Tom and I took first with 5 fish (all largies), 11 pounds even.
> 2nd was 5 fish (largemouth), 9.4 pounds
> ...


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Great bag Brian and Tom!

Gosh this broken boat thing is killing me


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmmmm.. No results yet?


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

!st was 6.12 +/- Kevin & Scott 4fish 
2nd was Bob & Dennis 5.19 +/- 3fish 
3rd was Chris & Sean 3.85 2fish 
this is from memory so if its off a little off on the weights I am sorry. I think we had 10 or so boats the bite was slow but They pulled alot more water over the last week .if what I have heard is true it should be @ the level they want for the winter and to do the work they have planed so the fish should start to get back to normal and move back up a bit 
Water temps were 52-55 deg.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Are many smallmouths being brought in? I'm surprised there hasn't been a big bag of them yet.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

BB was a 3.37 smallie and sean and I had a 3.00 I think the rest were green


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hoping the water temp gets just a few degrees cooler for next Sunday! Strange I never saw any baitfish last weekend, weather must have had them all messed up. Shouldn't be long now they should start moving shallow. Hope to see everyone out there next weekend.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Any report what happened yesterday? weights? thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Was a good day to be out. The fish were not to co-operative for most. Newlon and Collins had the only limit and it went 7 pounds even. Good enough to pull out the win. Caudill and Mathers had 3 fish that went 4.8 I believe but I may be wrong for 2nd place. Gabe and I had 2 fish that went 3.8 or some thing for 3rd. 

I had 5 good hits and was only able to get one to the boat. It took me a while to get the feel for the bite. It is definatly a weird bite. This coming Sunday should be pretty good. The water temps ranged from 49 in the morning to around 53 depending on where you were in the afternoon. Good luck next week everyone.


----------

